# Finally got my 2003 M3!



## M3Inline6 (Oct 7, 2002)

Long awaited pics (night time pics...daytime pics coming soon). Here they are....

http://profiles.yahoo.com/seductive_bmw330ci

Go to the briefcase, then "2003 M3 pics"


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice 19" wheels.

Enjoy! :bigpimp:


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Gotta love that colour combo! Well not really gotta, more like not much of a chance it doesn't sicken you...

I still love it, PY and IR are my favourite exteriors, though if I got PY I would have to stick with the Black if I wimp out, or more likely the Kiwi. :bigpimp:


----------

